# Timing Belt!?



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

I tried to remove the top timing belt cover on my QSW to make sure that the belt was tight and to inspect the condition. 
To make a long story short I was only able to pry the cover back enough to take a look, never mind removing it. Is replacing the timing belt a giant PITA? I've replaced timing belts on Mk1 rabbits numerous times, but this looks like it could be a real project. Like bumper removal (to get the crank shaft pulley off), possible A/C evacuation and removal and a bunch of other stuff. 
Has anybody here done this? Tips? Pointers?


----------



## devesvws (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Timing Belt!? (VW Nevada)*

http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...98327 http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/...g.htm http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/...l#tim so you posted needing help like 3 days ago i dont the lack help here







hope this helps you


----------



## devesvws (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Timing Belt!? (devesvws)*

well i just did mine and it was a royal pain in the ass but what a sweet deal on the parts kit







http://www.blauparts.com/prodd...6%2DA


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Timing Belt!? (devesvws)*

Did you have to remove the front bumper to remove the crank shaft pulley? 
It does look like a good deal on parts though.


----------



## devesvws (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Timing Belt!? (VW Nevada)*

yes, but that was no big deal at all. 3 bolts on the passenger side, and 2 bolts on the drivers side. it slid right out for me. i thought removing it would yield much more access, which sadly it did not. i used a huge 4 way lug wrench for big truck lugs,and a huge post tamping bar, wedged at the crank pulley to get the crank bolt loose. i had the car in first gear and a helping hand holding the bar nice and snug. if you dont have the crank pulley holder, find one, or get a post tamping bar. http://www.americantrails.org/i/tools/tamp.jpg a large pry bar is not going to work. i did not remove the crank bolt, unti i removed the 4 - 6mm hex bolts holding the pulley. i'm not sure why it says to do that in that order, but when i removed the crank bolt, the pulleys and the t-belt sprocket all came out as one unit







oh btw loosen the bolt on the cam pulley at tha same time, i wish i had


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Timing Belt!? (devesvws)*

If you have air tools an impact wrench will take the crank bolt right off, without the need to "lock" the engine.
Last time I did it the manual way, what a pita! I still rarely use the air tools, but sometimes they can really save your ass a lot of time.


----------

